# Sick Yellow Tail Damsel Question



## jrm402

First I would like to thank Old Salt for letting me know about the thread post date!! 

But, I have a yellow tail damsel who I used to cycle the tank and now have a question about possibly an ulcer on him. I'll include a few pictures to see.

Water is 8.2 ph, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 10-20 nitrate, 77-78 F. I do a 3-5 gallon water change weekly. Tank has been set up for about 3 months. 30-gallon tank.

I recently added a maroon clown and domino damsel. The clown looks fine, no spots but the domino has a white spot forming on his head. Originally, the yellow tail damsel looked like he had ich, which then turned into something that looked like stringy parasites. At this point I had already been adding a dose of formaldahyde to the tank (starting 9 days ago, 3 times for 3 doses) then did a 50% water change. Two days later, I performed a freshwater dip because the disease only got worse. Now two more days later, one of the white spots has gotten big, fast. I am not really good with diagnosing fish disease and would like some help.

Attached is the pic of the yellow tail and domino damsels (Sorry for the clarity, my phone isn't a good camera)

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Tallonebball

Well I don't want to sound mean, but you don't want to have either of your damsels in that small of a tank, they will become terrors and try to kill every fish you try to add to your tank once they get a little older, especially the domino. 
Im not too great with SW disease either but that may be a result of a fight between your damsels that has led to a fungal infection.
I'd say get rid of both of them.


----------



## jrm402

Well I know the yellow tail damsel is one of the least aggressive damselfish and thats why I added the domino later hopefully to avoid any territorial issues they might have and tone down the aggression.

But the ulcer began more towards the end of the treatment and right before adding the new fish. I didn't really notice it around the time after acclimation right as I was getting ready to add the new ones. I fed the yellow tail to ease the transfer of the new fish and put them in.

New question, Has anyone encountered formaldahyde causing something like this?


----------



## bmlbytes

Here is a study of Formalin (formaldehyde dissolved in water) and the effects on fish. I don't see any thing about tumors or ulcers, but it does say that it should not reach 10ppm. I know that formalin and formaldehyde are very poisonous substances to humans, I would assume in the right concentration it could be pretty bad for fish too.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/vm061

The reason I use formalin as the word and not formaldehyde, is because formaldehyde is a noxious gas, and not something that can be safely added to a fish tank. Formalin is what you are adding, even though it is just dissolved formaldehyde.


----------



## TheOldSalt

This is a secondary infection, yes, but exactly which pathogen is to blame is anyone's guess.
I will tell you that the meds which can probably cure it will cost much, much more than the fish itself, and that treatment must take place in a separate tank.
I'll also tell you that you really need to get that yellowtail out of that tank.

If you still want to treat this fish, then there are a few options available.
1-
catch the fish and apply some iodine/mercurochrome to the lesion, let it soak in a minute, then retun the fish to the tank.
2-
catch the fish and apply a cream called Panalog. You'll need to get Panalog from a veterinarian or possibly from a farm supply store. It's not easy to find, but it works wonders, often having a noticable effect after one single application. Panalog is a very powerful antibiotic ointment that will wash off in the water, so you'll have to keep the fish out of water for a few minutes to let the stuff soak into the wound. Soak a big cottonball wad in saltwater and lay the fish down on it, and then cover it's head with another wet wad. The medicated side is the only part you want to stay dry.
Panalog won't be easy to find, but any vet will know something more readily available that works just as well or better. A farm store will most likely NOT know a good substitute and try to sell you something unsuitable. Despite all the hassle, it's always worth getting a tube of this stuff for later emergencies.
3-
maracyn, maracyn II, and maroxy. This combo of antibiotic/antifungal will cure most anything, but it isn't cheap. Still, it's worth getting for future emergencies.
4-
another thing you could try for less money would be Clout. Clout is a broad spectrum treatment for all sorts of things, and on the off chance that your fish is actually suffering from an embedded protozoal infection like chilonodella or somesuch, it just might work. Formalin should have already solved most such issues, but you never know.
5- 
finally you could try a cheap antibiotic / antifungal med. You get what you pay for, but maybe one of the many products available can do the job.

By the way, maroon clowns are mean and nasty critters, and possibly part of the problem for your damsel is your clown's harassment. Maybe.

As for the domino, I can't see anything in that picture, sorry. There is supposed to be a big white spot where you circled, but if you meant to show me another white spot next to it I can't see it. If it looks like a white film, then it can either get worse or just go away. If it's a little perfect white speck, then it could be ick.


----------



## Tallonebball

So as I said, you have three aggressive damsels in your tank which is not very big and really your going to want to get rid of at least 2 out of the three of them anyways.


----------



## Fishfirst

3 damselfish in a 30 gallon and someones gonna get hurt... If the problems have arrised with the new fish, one of two things is occuring
1) the new fish brought something with it into the tank (Uronema being the most likely suspect if it looks like the fishes infection is spreading from the inside out)
or 
2) the new fish is beating the crap out of the old fish, and the wounds are infected.

Definately sperate and treat with antibiotics, Biobandage applied multiple times a day has been very successful to me, but the aformentioned meds will also do the trick


----------

